# Dream on..



## zouni (Apr 4, 2006)

Instead of my polished roadster which looks BEAUTIFUL  , I thought I would share with you an even more beautifull sight.
Santorini island in Greece.
Feel free to dream yourself in your tt on that breathtaking scenery.

(although I'm not very sure about uploading images.. I hope it'll work)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Or Thera as it used to be known 

My boss went there a few weeks ago - wasn't quite prepared for how cold the wind was at this time of year up on the top of those cliffs :lol: There's not much driving to be had there though is there? It's only 50 miles wide IIRC.

Still prefer to be there than 'orrible old rainy England at the moment though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks lovely 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like its going to rain any moment :wink: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

heres one of where i am


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

spain said:


> heres one of where i am


Love it - Sinatra's on the corner for a few cold beers pre-dinner. If only :evil:


----------



## zouni (Apr 4, 2006)

Indeed it is only 50 km all and all, but it is really magnificent ride the whole time.
Especially in a tt roadster


----------



## feemcg (Apr 28, 2006)

Ah, Puerto Banus - spent Hogmanay and New Years Day on the beach there - loved it! I want to go back NOW!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

i got a spare couch bed and its only 15 mins walk into the port from my place, we can chat TT bolox all day and night! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Give us some of your weather please! It's horrible here in Essex


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

sorry, god didnt bless me with the powers of weather transferral, and even if he did id bloody keep it here, dont want any of your rubbish!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm in Estapona next week - I'll look out for you...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Why not to a bleedin TT group visit? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Greece is one of the most amazing countries in the world. they have views that truelly could only be made my God!

spent a year there, and also travel alot to Greece, and each time the place just amazes me.

To be honest i think you need to be Greek to understand and enjoy thier culture, but touring around and visiting the sites anyone can and anyone will def see some amazing things.

i love the greek islands as the sea hold so much of the greek ancient history, looking over the ancitent ports and see lines it harks back to the ancient years or the Greek empire going out to explore, trade, concquer and fight ancient battles.

i feel looking over the view over the islands you get a feeling of world humbling, the views the islands brings you down to your feet and you feel insignificant in comparison to the people, the anciet heros who passses by and the philiophers and mathmaticians who have create so much substance that has effected all our lives is so many levels!

niko


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

anyway.......whos for a pint in the port? :wink:

nando!!you bringin the car down?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Santorini is amazing! Views from the cliffs etc...... and the cable car journey up!!

And what am I stuck with atm.... MY computer at MY desk at MY work :x


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

spain said:


> anyway.......whos for a pint in the port? :wink:
> 
> nando!!you bringin the car down?


Afraid not - have you seen the roads down there :roll:  :wink: 
Time for my annual burn in a Polo :twisted:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

where are you coming from then?????

if you see a black TT with british plates its mine, where you staying in estepona, the town itself?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I should be in Puerto Banus at the end of June.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

spain said:


> where are you coming from then?????
> 
> if you see a black TT with british plates its mine, where you staying in estepona, the town itself?


We're flying into Malaga and hiring a car from there. Our place is basically opposite the entrance road to Estapona Golf - Bahia Dorado. Next to the Hotel Elba and Costa Natura  :lol:

Will look out for you 8)


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

How about living in Athens, being 32 and not yet been in Santorini.   

:roll:


----------



## TTR_Cornwall (Mar 10, 2006)

Great place, went a few years ago and plan to go again next year...


----------



## zouni (Apr 4, 2006)

silkman said:


> How about living in Athens, being 32 and not yet been in Santorini.
> 
> :roll:


ftou sou 

Pragmatika prepei na pas... Xaneis (you really MUST go...)


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

well as your all comin down we should have a meet, cant the TT club organise one???? 8)

nando, mad one that, my parents own just further down towards sabinillas , justbefore where the petrol station is on the roundabout, thedevelopment just off there!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

zouni said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > How about living in Athens, being 32 and not yet been in Santorini.
> ...


More greeks in the forum!  :lol:

Geia sou zouni!


----------



## TTrenTT (Oct 25, 2005)

It may not be Greece or Spain but this is the view I enjoy every day when I take the kids to the park. The road around here has a 50km/h speed limit. Way too slow for the TT to be enjoyed :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

spain said:


> nando, mad one that, my parents own just further down towards sabinillas , justbefore where the petrol station is on the roundabout, thedevelopment just off there!


Ahh - I think I know the development you're referring to. Have you eaten at Venta La Choza (sp?) on the N340 - one of my favourite restaurants.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

is that the one just past the petrol station?on the right?

yeh, food was amazing there, theres loads of places round there with great food, if you want some decent brit food as well go to foxes in sabinillas, youll come out stuffed!


----------

